
Optimal boarding method for airline passengers - gnarbarian
http://arxiv.org/abs/0802.0733
======
bxh
Simulation videos of different boarding methods from a few years back:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZDlKAojWte0JQRABHbJmYg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZDlKAojWte0JQRABHbJmYg)

I fly frequently, and most of the time, the airlines still choose to board the
passengers back to front..

